# 2002 spec-v failed emmission test p0037 heater control circuit low p0442,p1456 evap



## specv79 (Apr 4, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just took ownership of this '02 spec-v it's got a SEL light. it's blowing codes p0037 heater circuit low voltage bank1 sensor2. should I replace the 2nd o2 sensor or check the circuit and it's harness with a voltmeter? I got 2 EVAP codes p0442 and p1456 evap small leak detected. The mechanic said he's going to charge me 3 hours to find a leak like a needle in a hay stack, telling me he needs to use a small smoke machine. he asked me how much time he wants me to haqve him spend on find a leak. I did some research on this site and told him to start behind the rear left wheel well at the cannister and valve with the hoses for cracks or rust. I understand the hole can be like .04mm small. PLEASE HELP I need to pass emmission test. I'm running rich do I need to replace the idle speed controller as well?? Nissan Forever!Q


----------



## djkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Evap code could be your evap cannister. its need to be replaced. i had the same code which came and went. but after i changed the cannister no more problems


----------



## specv79 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks We'll see if the mechanic makes the right call and just replaces the cannister and o2 sensor with the updated versions. thanks for your timely reply cheers


----------

